# Combining 2 Mach 1's and a General Tso's in 1 box



## frankenteletron (May 5, 2020)

Just trying to plan ahead while waiting for remaining parts to arrive.

What should I lookout for in attempting this build? I welcome a heads up if I'm missing something.

I'm wondering if it's safe and efficient to power all 3 from one 9V jack?

My goal is to have 2 Mach 1 drives AND a General Tso's compressor in 1 enclosure. 

Also adding an order switch (from pedalpcb) that will toggle putting the General Tso's before and after the first Mach 1 pcb.

I like the option of comp before AND after 1st stage dirt and how it changes dynamics.

Holler with any advice. Much appreciated!


----------



## frankenteletron (May 6, 2020)

Changed my mind! Just going to have a more simple 2 in 1 with a Mach 1 and General Tso's with an order switch. Cheers!


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 6, 2020)

Either way these come in super handy!









						DC Jack Breakout Board - PedalPCB.com
					

Power Breakout Board




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## FancyEspresso (May 9, 2020)

How do you like the Mach 1? I've been thinking of ordering it, so I was searching through old forum posts about it and saw you have both it and the original. Would love to hear your thoughts comparing them! Have you A/Bed them?


----------



## frankenteletron (May 9, 2020)

They sound EXACTLY the same to me. Such a killer low gain boost/drive.


----------



## FancyEspresso (May 9, 2020)

No way awesome! Thanks for that i just ordered it can't wait


----------



## frankenteletron (May 15, 2020)

Would anyone here be willing to do me a favor? 
I'm in dire need of one of those handy diagrams for this 2 in 1 with an order switch? (General Tso's & Mach 1)
I've got the 3PDT breakout pcbs for both, a breakout pcb for the order switch as well.
Not sure what to do with these "mute" and "bp" pads on the General Tso's in this scenario. The Mach 1 doesn't have them.
Help!


----------



## frankenteletron (May 15, 2020)

I also have the power jack pcb. I just read in another post that the General Tso's is buffered bypass. Will that still work with the order switch if the other pedal is true bypass? Because of the extra pads on the Tso's.


----------

